# There is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive .



## F150Guy (Nov 16, 2006)

I am also getting the same error. "There is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive ." No drive letter is specified and if I clik on Cancel twice the message goes away and then allows processes that are waiting to continue. The message is displayed when I start Windows and then periodically comes up even if I am not using my PC. I checked the Task Manager and the Process that the error message refers to is: csrss.exe. This is a valid csrss.exe process as Windows will not let me stop the process.

The following is my HijackThis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:50:34 PM, on 11/16/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\HP_ADM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\OfcPfwSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\DB4C86.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscUpdMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscStreamHub.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2LMX0C84\HijackThis[1].exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Road Runner High Speed Online
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: hpWebHelper Class - {AAAE832A-5FFF-4661-9C8F-369692D1DCB9} - C:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\plugin\WebHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlwaysReady Power Message APP] ARPWRMSG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMAScheduler] "c:\Program Files\HP DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OfficeScanNT Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe" -HideWindow
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WindowsServicesStartup] C:\DOCUME~1\HP_ADM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\svchost.exe 1
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Updates From HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VPN Client.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.trymedia.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {00134F72-5284-44F7-95A8-52A619F70751} (ObjWinNTCheck Class) - https://officescan2.corpaa.aa.com:4343/officescan/console/ClientInstall/WinNTChk.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.activation.rr.com/install/downloads/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {08D75BB0-D2B5-11D1-88FC-0080C859833B} (OfficeScan Corp Edition Web-Deployment SetupINICtrl Class) - https://officescan2.corpaa.aa.com:4343/officescan/console/ClientInstall/setupini.cab
O16 - DPF: {08D75BC1-D2B5-11D1-88FC-0080C859833B} (OfficeScan Corp Edition Web-Deployment SetupCtrl Class) - https://officescan2.corpaa.aa.com:4343/officescan/console/ClientInstall/setup.cab
O16 - DPF: {35C3D91E-401A-4E45-88A5-F3B32CD72DF4} (Encrypt Class) - https://officescan2.corpaa.aa.com:4343/officescan/console/html/AtxEnc.cab
O16 - DPF: {5EFE8CB1-D095-11D1-88FC-0080C859833B} (OfficeScan Corp Edition Web-Deployment ObjRemoveCtrl Class) - https://officescan2.corpaa.aa.com:4343/officescan/console/ClientInstall/RemoveCtrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1161548714900
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScanNT RealTime Scan (ntrtscan) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScanNT Personal Firewall (OfcPfwSvc) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\OfcPfwSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server (RoxLiveShare) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
O23 - Service: RoxUpnpRenderer (RoxUPnPRenderer) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe
O23 - Service: RoxUpnpServer - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher (RoxWatch) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScanNT Listener (tmlisten) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

You have an infection which may be the cause.

Download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.

When the trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.


Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed, select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.
Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:

Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete, do the following:*
If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "*Apply all actions.*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower lef- hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## F150Guy (Nov 16, 2006)

You are a genius! This worked! As soon as I loaded the AVG Anti-Spyware and started it, it immediately found the problem and removed it.... even before I ran an update. I had already tried Spybot Search and Destroy, Ad-Aware and Trend Micro Office Scan and none of them found the problem. I combed the Internet for solutions prior to my post and nothing that was suggested fixed the problem either. Thank you very much!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's great but please follow through with the instructions and post the logs so I can see how things stand now.


----------



## F150Guy (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry about that, here are the logs from the scans:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:01:14 PM, on 11/17/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\OfcPfwSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\VD999F.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscUpdMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscStreamHub.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe
C:\Program

Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.e

xe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
J:\Documents\My Received Files\Downloads\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL =

http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd

=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL

=

http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&

bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL =

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL

= http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar =

http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&

bd=PAVILION&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page =

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page =

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Road

Runner High Speed Online
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar -

{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}

- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} -

C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper -

{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program

files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: hpWebHelper Class - {AAAE832A-5FFF-4661-9C8F-369692D1DCB9} -

C:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca

,C=US\plugin\WebHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} -

c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlwaysReady Power Message APP] ARPWRMSG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE

C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMAScheduler] "c:\Program Files\HP DigitalMedia

Archive\DMAScheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot

Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software

Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe

bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OfficeScanNT Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Trend

Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe" -HideWindow
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows

Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program

Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program

Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RunDLL32.exe

NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WindowsServicesStartup]

C:\DOCUME~1\HP_ADM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\svchost.exe 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG

Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program

Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Updates From HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates

from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VPN Client.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel -

res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program

Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} -

C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console -

{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program

Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} -

C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} -

C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 -

{CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program

Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 -

{CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program

Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help -

{E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} -

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca

,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help -

{E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} -

C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca

,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} -

%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 -

{e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network

Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger -

{E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger -

{E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} -

C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger -

{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program

Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.trymedia.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {00134F72-5284-44F7-95A8-52A619F70751} (ObjWinNTCheck Class)

-

https://officescan2.corpaa.aa.com:4343/officescan/console/ClientInstall

/WinNTChk.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com

Configuration Class) -

http://www.activation.rr.com/install/downloads/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {08D75BB0-D2B5-11D1-88FC-0080C859833B} (OfficeScan Corp

Edition Web-Deployment SetupINICtrl Class) -

https://officescan2.corpaa.aa.com:4343/officescan/console/ClientInstall

/setupini.cab
O16 - DPF: {08D75BC1-D2B5-11D1-88FC-0080C859833B} (OfficeScan Corp

Edition Web-Deployment SetupCtrl Class) -

https://officescan2.corpaa.aa.com:4343/officescan/console/ClientInstall

/setup.cab
O16 - DPF: {35C3D91E-401A-4E45-88A5-F3B32CD72DF4} (Encrypt Class) -

https://officescan2.corpaa.aa.com:4343/officescan/console/html/AtxEnc.c

ab
O16 - DPF: {5EFE8CB1-D095-11D1-88FC-0080C859833B} (OfficeScan Corp

Edition Web-Deployment ObjRemoveCtrl Class) -

https://officescan2.corpaa.aa.com:4343/officescan/console/ClientInstall

/RemoveCtrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class)

-

http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client

/muweb_site.cab?1161548714900
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer

Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. -

C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - C:\Program

Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems,

Inc. - C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision

Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program

Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service

(LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program

Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScanNT RealTime Scan (ntrtscan) - Trend Micro Inc.

- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA

Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScanNT Personal Firewall (OfcPfwSvc) - Trend Micro

Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\OfcPfwSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server (RoxLiveShare) - Sonic Solutions -

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
O23 - Service: RoxUpnpRenderer (RoxUPnPRenderer) - Sonic Solutions -

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio

Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe
O23 - Service: RoxUpnpServer - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program

Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher (RoxWatch) - Sonic Solutions -

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScanNT Listener (tmlisten) - Trend Micro Inc. -

C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	11:34:45 PM 11/16/2006

+ Scan result:

J:\Documents\My Received Files\Downloads\travelogue 360 paris crack.zip/travelogue 360 paris crack.exe -> Hijacker.Delf.dm : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.

::Report end

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Ccbill Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Toplist Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Tribalfusion Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/KillApp.B Not disinfected C:\hp\bin\KillIt.exe 
Virus:Bck/CrackBox Disinfected J:\Documents\My Stuff\Software\Games\bejeweled 123\Bejeweled (a.k.a. Diamond Mine).exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Downloading cracks is probably where you got this infection. I hope you learned from this.

*Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop but dont run it yet.

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

* 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WindowsServicesStartup] C:\DOCUME~1\HP_ADM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\svchost.exe 1
*

Then boot to safe mode:

 *How to restart to safe mode*

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. 
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*C:\DOCUME~1\HP_ADM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\svchost.exe *

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confirmation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist. 
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Next in Killbox go to *Tools > Delete Temp Files*
In the window that pops up, put a check by *ALL* the options there *except* these three:
XP Prefetch
Recent
History

Now click the *Delete Selected Temp Files* button.
Exit the Killbox.

Now you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points, then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

To turn off system restore, on the Desktop, right click on *My Computer* and click on *Properties.*
Click the *System Restore* tab.
Check *Turn off System Restore.*
Click Apply and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a new restore point, click on *Start*  *All Programs*  *Accessories*  *System Tools* and then select *System Restore*.

In the System Restore wizard, select *Create a restore point* and click the Next button.

Type a name for your new restore point then click on Create.

I also recommend downloading  *SPYWAREBLASTER* for added protection.

*Read here* for info on how to tighten your security.

*Delete your temporary files:*

In safe mode navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit - Select All then Edit - Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Go to Start - Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. The Temp folder will open. Click *Edit - Select All* then hit *Delete* to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel - Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

*Empty the recycle bin*.


----------



## F150Guy (Nov 16, 2006)

I have done as you indicated and Yes, I have learned a valuable lesson. Thank you again for your time and invaluable assistance.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

